# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  أنواع الاتفاقيات الدولية

## أم خطاب

*أنواع الاتفاقيات الدولية

تتخذالتشريعات الدولية صور عدة في الشكل و المضمون طبقاً للموضوع ذات الصلة ، و تحُكمهذه التشريعات بالقانون الدولي العام الذي ينبثق منه عدد من القوانين ا”لأخرى . مثل : قانون التنظيم الدولي أو المنظمات الدولية هو فرع من فروع القانون الدولي الذييضم القواعد الأساسية للمجتمع الدولي وتتصل بالبناء التنظيمي لهذا المجتمع وتحكموتنظم المنظمات والهيئات الدولية المتنوعة التي تقوم بتسيير المرافق والوظائفالعامة الدولية المتنوعة والمتعددة والتي نذكر منها السياسي أو الاقتصادي أوالاجتماعي أو الصحي أو التعليمي أو الثقافي أو الحضاري أو المتصلة بحقوق الإنسان .،و أيضاً ، قانون البحار ، و القانون الدولي الإنساني . و تعتبر الاتفاقيات المبرمةبين الدولي أو المنظمات الدولية احد التشريعات الملزمة للدول الأطراف في الاتفاقيةو تتنوع الاتفاقيات الدولية تبعاً للغرض منها :

1ـ معاهدة : Treaty
المعاهدة اتفاق استراتيجي سياسي أو عسكري دولي يعقد بالتراضي بين دولتين أوأكثر ، في القانون الدولي اتفاق أطرافه دولتان أو أكثر أو غيرها من أشخاص القانونالدولي ، وموضوعه تنظيم علاقة من العلاقات التي يحكمها هذا القانون ، ويتضمن حقوقاوالتزامات تقع على عاتق أطرافه. وتسمى المعاهدة ثانية إذا كانت بين دولتين ، متعددةالأطراف أو جماعية إذا كانت بين عدد من الدول أو بناء على دعوة منظمة دولية ، ويمكنهدفها تنظيم موضوعات تتصل بمصالح المجتمع الدولي كله. والمعاهدة تحدث نتائج قانونيةوتعالج قضايا معينة كتسوية قضية سياسية أو إنشاء حلف ، أو تحديد حقوق والتزامات كلمنها ، أو تبني قواعد عامة تتعهد بمراعاتها أو تحديد حدود ومعاهدات الهدنة والصلحوالسلام. ولا تعد ، بمثابة المعاهدة ، الاتفاقيات التي تعقد بين الدولة والأفراد أوالشركات ، وتطلق كلمة “معاهدة” على الاتفاقيات ذات الأهمية السياسية ، كمعاهداتالصلح ومعاهدات التحالف مثل معاهدة الدفاع العربي المشترك ومعاهدة حلف “الناتو” الحلف الأطلسي. ويتم عقد المعاهدات بطرق رسمية وقانونية تبتدئ بالمفاوضات ، ويليهاالتوقيع من قبل المندوبين المفوضين ، وإبرامها من قبل رئيس الدولة. ثم تبادل وثائقالإبرام الذي يضفى عليها الصفة التنفيذية بعد إقرارها من السلطة التشريعية
. ولا يحق للدول الحيادية عقد معاهدات تحالف أو ضمان جماعي

2- اتفاقية : Convention
يستعمل هذا المصطلح للاتفاقيات التي تتناول نواحي فنية تنتج عن مؤثرفني مهنى وهو عرف وتقليد دولي ، والاتفاقية عبارة عن اتفاق دولي أقل أهمية منالمعاهدة ، على الرغم من أن بعض الوثائق الدولية لم تميز بينهما ، وهي تتناول بشكلخاص القضايا الفنية ، كالشؤون الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والتجارية أو البريدية أوالقنصلية أو العسكرية ، الخ .. أو تسوية نزاع بين الطرفين مع بيان الحقوقوالامتيازات لكل منهما ، أو تتضمن مبادئ وقواعد دولية عامة ، تتعهد الدول الموقعةباحترامها ورعايتها (كاتفاقيات لاهاي وغيرها) واتفاقيات جنيف متعددة الأغراض. وتقتضي الاتفاقية ، أسوة بالمعاهدات ، إجراء المجهود الحربي للعدو وتقوية الروحالمعنوية للسكان المدنيين. وتطلق على الاتفاقيات الأقل شأنا أو المحدودة الغرض “المرمى” علما بأن جميعها تتمتع بقوة إلزامية واحدة ، وبأن كلاً منها يستعمل فيمجالات خاصة.

3ـ الاتفاق : Agreement
إن كلمة اتفاق Agreement يعني تفاهمأو تعاقد دولي لتنظيم العلاقات بين الأطراف المعنية في مسألة ما أو مسائل محددةويرتب على تلك الأطراف التزامات وحقوقا في ميادين السياسة والاقتصاد والثقافةوالشؤون الفكرية. وقد يتخذ الاتفاق طابعا سريا أو شفهيا أو صفة عابرة فيكون اتفاقامؤقتا أو طويل الأجل أو ثنائيا أو متعددا أو يكون محددا كأن يكون اتفاقا تجاريا أوبحريا أو ثقافيا . والاتفاق أقل شأنا من المعاهدة والاتفاقية. ويجري التوصل إلىالاتفاق بعد مفاوضات ويتم التوقيع ويخضع للإبرام والنشر.

4ـ البروتوكول : Protocol
تستعمل كلمة بروتوكول للدلالة على مجموعة من القرارات والرسائلوالمذكرات الحكومية كما تدل أيضا على القرارات الصادرة عن مؤتمر أو جمعية ما. أمافي القانون الدولي فهي تدل على مجموع الإجراءات والاستعدادات المتخذة على أثرالتوقيع على معاهدة ما تمهيدا للتصديق عليها دون استبعاد بعض التعديلات المتعلقةعادة بالخطوات الإجرائية. وقد يتم البروتوكول بمعنى تعديل لاتفاقية قائمة ومعقودةبين دولتين أو أكثر وتأتي في الدرجة الرابعة بعد المعاهدة والاتفاقية والاتفاق.

5ـ الميثاق : Charter
اتفاق دولي لإنشاء منظمة دولية مثل ميثاق الأممالمتحدة وميثاق منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي.

6ـ مذكرة التفاهم : Memorandum of under standing
اتفاق مبدئي للعلاقات بين الدول في موضوع معين حتى يتبلور ،وتشمل عدة موضوعات وهي إطار للعلاقات في جوانب ثم يصاغ فيما بعد ليصبح اتفاقية أومعاهدة للعلاقات الدولية في جوانب عديدة.

7ـ اتفاق على إيضاح قانوني : Accord
يستعمل مصطلح Accord عادة على الاتفاقيات التي تنظم المسائل السياسية في حالةالاتفاق المتعلق بالمصطلحات السياسية والوفاقية بين الدول والأطراف المتخاصمة ، أياتفاق إيضاحي لتعريف وتفسير وشرح المصطلحات الواردة في المعاهدات والاتفاقياتوالاتفاقات الدولية.

8ـ الدولة أكثر رعاية : Most favoured Nation Clause
مصطلح يرد في اتفاقيات التجارة بين الدول تتعهد بموجبه كل دولة موقعة على منحالدولة الأخرى حق التمتع بالامتيازات والتخفيضات الجمركية التي قد تمنحها فيالمستقبل لدولة ثالثة. وكثيرا ما تعكس مثل هذه الاتفاقيات درجة متقدمة من الصداقةوحسن العلاقة بين الدول.

9ـ المعاملة بالمثل : Reciprocate
مبدأ دبلوماسييعنى توحيد أو وحدة شروط الاتفاقات التي تتم بين مواطنين تابعين لبلدين أو أكثر ،ترتبط دولهم ، وفي مجال محدد ، بمعاهدة. وفي القانون الدولي العام ، تعني المعاملةبالمثل تجانس أو وحدة شروط الاتفاقيات التي تتم بين مواطنين تابعين لدولتين أو أكثرفي ضوء القوانين الداخلية في كل دولة. وهناك معاملة بالمثل بين عرضين ، وتنص المادة 55 من الدستور الفرنسي للعام 1958م على حالات المعاملة بالمثل وهذه الحالات تشتملعلى الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات المعقودة والمصدقة والتي تصبح سارية المفعول من تاريخنشرها.

10ـ وثيقة تعهد : Letter of ********ation
هي الوثيقة الدبلوماسيةالتي تتعهد بموجبها إحدى الدول بأحد أمرين :إما أن لا تخرق الاتفاقات المعقودةسابقا بينها وبين دولة أخرى، أو بأن الامتياز الخاص الذي منحتها إياه دولة أخرى لايؤثر على حقوق وامتيازات كل منهما .

11 مستوى التمثيل الدبلوماسي : Level of representation
للتمثيل الدبلوماسي ثلاث مستويات : السفارات التي يرأسهاسفير ، المفوضات التي يرأسها وزير مفوض، أو السفارات أو المفوضيات التي يرأسها قائمبالأعمال (أصيل أو وكيل). وقد نصت المادة (15) من اتفاقية فينا للعلاقاتالدبلوماسية على ما يلي : تتفق الدول على تحديد الفئة التي ينتمي إليها رؤساءالبعثات.

12ـ التحفظ : Resentment
هو القيد الخطي الذي تسجله إحدى الدوللدى توقيعها معاهدة ، أو عند إبرامها أو الانضمام إليها ، وهو ينطوي في الغالب علىرغبتها في عدم الخضوع إلى بعض أحكامها أو التحلل من بعض الالتزامات الناشئة عنها ،أو تحديد تفسيرها لبعض النصوص الواردة فيها. والتحفظ كثير الاستعمال في المعاهداتالجماعية أو المتعددة الأطراف ، وقد أجازته محكمة العدل الدولية في الرأي الاستشاريالذي أصدرته بتاريخ 28 آيار (مايو) 1948م الخاص بمكافحة جريمة إبادة العنصر ، وإنمااشترطت ألا يتعارض مع أهداف المعاهدة الأساسية ، وألا تتضمن هذه الوثيقة ما يحظراستعماله. ويجوز إبداء التحفظ في وثائق أخرى كالمذكرات الدبلوماسية أو اتفاقياتالاحتكام أو وثائق الاعتراف ، .. الخ. ولا يجوز استعماله في المعاهدات الثنائية ،لأن تعديل أي نص يقتضي استئناف المفاوضات بغية تعديل النصوص التي يراد التحفظبشأنها.

مراحل عقد المعاهدة أو الاتفاقية :
يمر عقد المعاهدة أو الاتفاقيةبعدة مراحل هي :
o مرحلة المفاوضات ويشترك فيها ممثلون عن الدول المتعاقدةمفوضون بذلك من جميع التخصصات ومن جميع الجهات المعنية.
o مرحلة التوقيع علىالمعاهدة أو الاتفاقية بالنيابة عن الحكومات.
o مرحلة التصديق على المعاهدةالاتفاقية من جانب رئيس الدولة. بعد أخذ موافقة السلطة التشريعية (السلطةالتنفيذية) بحسب أحكام الدساتير والأنظمة الوطنية المختلفة.
وعندما يتم التصديقتصبح المعاهدة نافذة المفعول ، غير أن ضروريات العلاقات الدولية قد تقتضي أحياناتنشيط إجراءات عقد المعاهدات أو الاستغناء عن شروط التصديق.

• انقضاء المعاهدة :
وتنقضي المعاهدات بانقضاء الأجل المحدد لها. أو باتفاق أطرافها. كما أن إخلالطرف فيها بالتزاماته يخول الطرف الآخر إلغاء المعاهدة وتنقض المعاهدة بأسباب أخرى ،منها تغير الظروف التي عقدت فيها ، وقد أثار هذا السبب الأخير خلافات بين الدول .*
منقو
أم خطـــASـــــــاب

----------

